# Dare una boffa a muzzo



## LCibella

Ciao a tutti
Cosa significa questa espressione :dare una boffa a muzzo

non sei a Palermo se due persone si insultano e si minacciano per un quarto d’ora senza che succeda ASSOLUTAMENTE NULLA. (…e quasi quasi ti viene voglia di infilarti e *dare una boffa a muzzo*, purché quaglino!)
Grazie a tutti gli amici !!


----------



## Montesacro

Sia _boffa_ che _muzzo_ sono parole dialettali siciliane, forse prettamente palermitane. 
Io non ho mai sentito né l'una né l'altra, però spulciando su internet ho trovato che:

_Boffa_ = sberla, schiaffo

_a muzzo_ = a casaccio.

Ora il significato del piccolo stralcio da te riportato dovrebbe essere chiaro, no? ;-)


----------



## LCibella

Nonostante i miei antenati siciliani, non riesco a capire queste parole. Non ho mai sentito il mio nonno parlarne. C'è un'altro modo di spiegarmi????
Non so se ho capito bene, il senso è di schiaffare una persona senza curarsi dove colpire????


----------



## Montesacro

Quasi.

Sei a Palermo, e vedi due persone che si insultano e si minacciano per un quarto d'ora senza che però vengano alle mani.

Trovi la situazione talmente "frustrante", diciamo così, che vorresti fare qualcosa per accendere la miccia, e quindi per far sì che comincino a picchiarsi.
Che cosa?
Be', per esempio dare uno schiaffo a casaccio a uno dei due.

Ecco, il senso è questo


----------



## sabrinita85

In pratica significa che i palermitani, quando discutono, stanno un quarto d'ora minacciandosi l'un l'altro, ma senza arrivare a conclusione (senza arrivare alle mani) e quindi a volte ti viene voglia di iniziare tu, magari dando qualche ceffone o pugno, purché si concretizzi qualcosa.

È chiaro? 

Ps: scusa Montesacro, ma non ti avevo visto!


----------



## LCibella

Ho capito adesso. Grazie atutti per la premura.


----------



## Rub87

Sì il senso è: dare uno schiaffo (boffa) a caso (a muzzo) perché concludano la situazione (quagliano).
"dare na boffa" è un'espressione molto usata in Sicilia; in altre zone, soprattutto della sicilia orientale, si dice "moffa"


----------



## LCibella

Rub87 said:


> Sì il senso è: dare uno schiaffo (boffa) a caso (a muzzo) perché concludano la situazione (quagliano).
> "dare na boffa" è un'espressione molto usata in Sicilia; in altre zone, soprattutto della sicilia orientale, si dice "moffa"


 
Grazie tanto


----------



## effeundici

sabrinita85 said:


> In pratica significa che i palermitani, quando discutono, stanno un quarto d'ora minacciandosi l'un l'altro, ma senza arrivare a conclusione (senza arrivare alle mani) e quindi a volte ti viene voglia di iniziare tu, magari dando qualche ceffone o pugno, purché si concretizzi qualcosa.
> 
> È chiaro?
> 
> Ps: scusa Montesacro, ma non ti avevo visto!


 
A me sembra esattamente il contrario.


----------



## sabrinita85

effeundici said:


> A me sembra esattamente il contrario.


Se gentilmente vuole motivare la sua risposta...


----------



## effeundici

sabrinita85 said:


> Se gentilmente vuole motivare la sua risposta...


 
Perdonami ma che c'è da motivare? Basta leggere.

*non* sei a Palermo se due persone si insultano e si minacciano per un quarto d’ora senza che succeda ASSOLUTAMENTE NULLA
 
ovvero a Palermo passano quasi subito alle mani.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, alla fine significa che se vedi due persone che parlano ma non vengono alle mani, ti intrufoleresti volentieri affinché inizino: palermitani = azzuffatori.


----------



## Rub87

Scusa effeundici rileggi meglio; la frase afferma proprio che non passano mai alle mani, ma fanno solo minacce e si insultano...
Altrimenti non avrebbe senso il doversi intromettere perché concludano qualcosa


----------



## effeundici

Rub87 said:


> Scusa effeundici rileggi meglio; la frase afferma proprio che non passano mai alle mani, ma fanno solo minacce e si insultano...
> Altrimenti non avrebbe senso il doversi intromettere perché concludano qualcosa


 
Scusa Rub, rileggi meglio la frase. Effettivamente la seconda parte è un po' slegata. Ma la prima è cristallina.

*NON* sei a Palermo se 2 persone litigano senza azzuffarsi. Perciò a Palermo quando litigano si azzuffano.


----------



## Rub87

Ma il NON sta proprio a dare enfasi al fatto! E, inoltre, è proprio quello che si dice in Sicilia dei Siciliani stessi (che si minacciano, si insultano, ecc. e dopo 5 minuti vanno al bar a bere un caffè insieme).
E poi che senso avrebbe la seconda frase?


----------



## effeundici

Rub87 said:


> Ma il NON sta proprio a dare enfasi al fatto! E, inoltre, è proprio quello che si dice in Sicilia dei Siciliani stessi (che si minacciano, si insultano, ecc. e dopo 5 minuti vanno al bar a bere un caffè insieme).
> E poi che senso avrebbe la seconda frase?


 
Potrebbe tornare come dici tu se ci fosse un punto interrogativo in fondo. Forse c'è nella frase originale. Allora si, il senso sarebbe quello di siciliani che abbaiano ma non mordono.


----------



## Dazo-Ghiuzo

Salve a tutti, sono di Palermo e effettivamente anche senza punto interrogativo finale
quella negazione iniziale potrebbe benissimo essere un rafforzativo ( quindi una finta negazione che qui da noi si usa qualche volta ) e affermativo, insomma un vero e proprio false friend !

Altro esempio che spero chiarisca :

: << Mario, non sei tu se non ti immischi sempre nei fatti degli altri ! >>

( Mario, ti fai sempre gli affari altrui e se non fosse cosi' non saresti tu )


----------

